# Welding a receiver into a bucket?



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I was going to buy an attachment for my mini skid that just has a 2" reciever welded onto a mounting plate to move trailers around. It's about $150.

Then a buddy suggested that I just have a receiver welded to the back wall of my existing bucket. He says it is relatively common and that it really doesn't prevent material from being loaded.

What do you guys think?

It sounds like a good idea because it's one less attachment to worry about and take on and off, but I don't know if it's dumb to customize the bucket.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I would think the dirt will get packed in so tight you'd need a jackhammer to remove it. Also, if it's in the back of the bucket, when you're moving a trailer around it'll hit the bucket edges if you get into some tight jocking situations. I think drilling a hole for a ball, in back of the cutting edge is the way to go. You can just screw it on when needed.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

rustyjames said:


> I would think the dirt will get packed in so tight you'd need a jackhammer to remove it. Also, if it's in the back of the bucket, when you're moving a trailer around it'll hit the bucket edges if you get into some tight jocking situations. I think drilling a hole for a ball, in back of the cutting edge is the way to go. You can just screw it on when needed.


Never thought about hitting the edges...good point.

Maybe I'll just get the plate.

The ironic thing is that I have to hook up my trailer to my truck just to get the mini out because I don't have room behind it for the ramps. It's like a shlt show of trailers, dollies, vehicles and cursing when I have to move things around. YouTube material at least!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

How often are you expecting to move a trailer with your mini skid? I might share similar views with you on this, I hate carrying around extra crap (especially if not used frequently) and I hate to 'bugger' up something. If you thick you'll use it and that it'll work without being damaged considering mounting location (considering post above), I'd have it welded on, one less thing to carry and buy and it's there when you need it without having to change attachments. You can always take it off, grind off any crap (add weld if needed) and it would be as if it was never there.

Post pics if you do it.


.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am going to second drilling a hole in the bucket to mount a ball on as needed.

I thought all buckets came like that (seems everyone just drills a hole)


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am going to second drilling a hole in the bucket to mount a ball on as needed.
> 
> I thought all buckets came like that (seems everyone just drills a hole)





rustyjames said:


> I would think the dirt will get packed in so tight you'd need a jackhammer to remove it. Also, if it's in the back of the bucket, when you're moving a trailer around it'll hit the bucket edges if you get into some tight jocking situations. I think drilling a hole for a ball, in back of the cutting edge is the way to go. You can just screw it on when needed.


That's how we did it, drilled holes in the skid steer and backhoe buckets just behind the cutting edge and just bolt the ball on when you need it. You don;t even need it tight, we just tightened it finger tight and moved the trailers around perfectly.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

If the metal is too thin behind the cutting edge, I'd drill the hole through the edge itself, they're typically at least 5/16" which should be beefy enough for moving trailer's around. I'd do that before welding a plate in the bucket.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont have a skid steer but i plan on putting one on the blade of my mini-ex. This way i can move trailers around my yard easier and it would be great to hook up the dump trailer to the mini when loading brush or firewood when clearing a lot. Other wise i have to move the machine and then move the trailer with the truck. IMO it would be easier to drag the trailer around until it is full and then drag it out to the truck.


----------



## page (Feb 18, 2008)

i use my holes for a bolt on edge and pin mine on 2 pieces of plate with ball welded on its handy good luck


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

If you have a bolt on cutting edge, then that means there is a "lip" on the bottom of your bucket. Using that lip to your advantage, I would build a clamp on ball mount. Essentially a U-shaped bracket that is indexed to fit over the cutting edge lip, a pinch bolt with "wings" for hand turning, and a ball mount welded to the front. This would allow you to put the ball in the center, either side, etc. and would not require drilling any holes. I am pretty sure there is a company that makes something similar to what I am describing. I would check E-bay.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I welded on on my mini-X for pulling the air compressor around when I am drilling rock.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

A good operator can use the bolts from the bolt on edge and move trailers around i know i can


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

john1066 said:


> A good operator can use the bolts from the bolt on edge and move trailers around i know i can


I'd like to see you do it on a hill.







.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLAMP-ON-TRAILE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*I still weld ,was a cert. union welder*

Do a search on tractorbynet forum . You'll find many posted on there:thumbsup: I'm toolaholic on there , Have a back Hoe Myself.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> I'd like to see you do it on a hill.


Okay, that was pretty gay.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

cexcavation said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CLAMP-ON-TRAILE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


Yep...I saw those. Thanks!


----------

